Ask HN: Who are currently the top programmers in the world? - alexgotoi
======
itamarst
Programming is not a competitive sport. There are many skills involved. No one
person has them all. It seems doubtful you can point to any person, or group
of people, and say "they are the best."

~~~
HiroshiSan
Programming is a competitive sport see
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competitive_programming](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competitive_programming)

Assuming you're talking about programming as a profession, then this would
mean that the idea of a 10x or 100x is myth.

------
askafriend
Programming inherently has no value. It's the application of programming which
is powerful and valuable. I'm assuming by "top", you're talking about the
people who are consistently able to create outsized value rather than people
who can crank out TopCoder contests.

The application of programming is a multi-disciplinary skill and very very
context dependent. The skills needed for a product focused engineer at a 10
person company is far far different than a platform engineer at say - AWS.

Also, programming is so vast a field now that your question is simply too
broad and has no concrete answer. Perhaps a better question is something
specific like "Who are the top iOS UI engineers in the world?". We're far past
the point in our field where there is a "top" person who is good at the entire
field broadly.

------
Abdur91
programming is now so vast field that you really cant mention some XYZ that
he/she is a excellent programmer.from embedded systems to total client-side
languages,there is an ocean of programming languages today

------
markbarrington
Is there a programmer who has had more impact over a career than Linus
Torvalds?

~~~
babaganeezles
Ada Lovelace and Alan Turing arguably?

------
fatherofone
Could you please define "Top Programmer(s)" ?

------
_RPM
MJ

